# Tell me about cherry wood.



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got some cherry wood from a guy I work with.  I have to split it up into smaller pieces to fit in my smoker but I got 3 chunks that are about 18" long and 12"-14" diameter.  If I want I can get a lot more.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 6, 2007)

It is good stuff.  Mild flavor.  Lighter kind of flavor, like apple or something, not overpowering. 

To me the biggest thing cherry adds is in the color department, I like to add some cherry when I have it on hand to a rib cook........seems to turn them a nice red on the inside.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 6, 2007)

I love cherry, mix with some maple or oak for a really nice flavor.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky dawg! I love fruit woods, especially cherry and apple! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Like FBJ said, it is a lighter flavor... very good with pork and fish (well, actually anything...)


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, cant wait to try.  I'm bringing my truck tomorrow and going to load up on it!  Cant beat free wood.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

The only fruit wood I have used is apple and they were the chips. I liked it but just dont like using chips anymore, like using the chunks much better.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 6, 2007)

Get all you can. Get it cut, split, and let it season for a while... you'll be glad you did. Like was said, it is a light flavor and adds a nice color. Mix it with some other types of wood for a blend.


----------



## phil s (Nov 6, 2007)

Get as much as you can!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Cherry is WONDERFUL! Mixing a bit of Cherry with Pecan is my favorite!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

Its already seasoned, I think.  Its been cut for about 3 years I was told, I just need to cut into smaller pieces.  

How would it be for cheese?  I want to try some cheese this winter.


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree with Joe, if you want a stronger smoke flavor cherry is not the wood to use. I like using cherry mixed with othere woods...I have also used it to smoke cheese with great results.


----------



## dionysus (Nov 6, 2007)

Cherry and Apple (any fruit wood for that matter) are my favorite, especially for pork. I use my chainsaw to buck up the logs but then I use my band saw to get them down to "chunk" size. The band saw works great without too much sawdust waste ....


----------



## wilson (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree, get all you can and then send some my way  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

I love cherry wood, I mix it with apple or hickory.
It does tend to give food a deeper color, then hickory or apple.
You will be pleased with the results.
Best of luck.
Ron


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

It comes from cherry trees, and is an EXCELLENT smoking wood. Grin.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Rich I knew it came from a cherry tree, I'm not a Michigan fan!


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

ooo   ! <Rim shot> Right to the heart! But I DID tell you all you needed to know, since ya asked. One never knows what level an OSU fan may be at   ;{)

<you got two weeks!>


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

nice come back.  You are right, we've got 2 weeks, then a nice lay off before the national title game


----------

